# TTOC Member



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Just showing orf, cus I have just joined... ;D

Look forward to meeting you all in person sometime, hopefully


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one Bajers  welcome to the TTOC ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Welcome Barry 

So Hull!! does that mean you're gonna come along to any northern meets or travel up to the northeast 

Once Graeme (treasurer) receives payment, he will send your details to Malcolm (membership sec). You should receive your membership pack 7-10days after Malcolm gets the info from Graeme


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Barry

I see you are paying by cheque.

Just to let you know I won't be collecting mail until next week as I will be away, so I won't send new member details to Malcolm until mid-week next week.

Graeme


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Yes, def. for the meets ;D

No problems with the cheque Graeme, I have sent it off to-day, so whenever it's convenient for you.

Regards.

Barry.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

welcome aboard!


----------

